# Cleaning inside of smith i/0 lenses?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Smith use a chemical etching. It leaves micro grooves in the lens. Other companies use baths that form a layer. Layers can wipe off. The only way to damage the Smith anti fog is to scratch the lens. Water and a microfiber cloth and go to town.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smith does have the "snow eraser"...abt $3


----------

